# Need prayers sent.....



## sudsy9977 (Jan 28, 2013)

Please everybody pray to whatever or whoever u can for my dad....he's in the hospital right now and if th medicine he is on right now doesn't work they might have to amputate his leg.....I just pray that he'll be ok....I don't even know what to do right now....Ryan


----------



## Jmadams13 (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope all goes well. Don't pray, but my thoughts and condolences. Not that I really can, but just say if you need anything, will help any way possible


----------



## bikehunter (Jan 28, 2013)

All the positive thoughts I can muster headed his way. Stay positive.

John in Boise


----------



## chinacats (Jan 28, 2013)

Sending good vibes that direction, hope all comes out well.


----------



## Lefty (Jan 28, 2013)

Sending positive energy your way. Good luck!


----------



## knyfeknerd (Jan 28, 2013)

Absolutely Ryan. Anything you need. We'll pray for your dad.
PM me if you need anything. KKF has got your back.


----------



## don (Jan 28, 2013)

Sending positive thoughts to your Dad and family. Hang in there!


----------



## turbochef422 (Jan 28, 2013)

My wife, daughter and I will have you in our prayers tonight. Hope all goes well


----------



## kalaeb (Jan 28, 2013)

In our prayers for sure.


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope the medicine kicks in soon.

Hang in there, Ryan.


----------



## chefwatson (Jan 28, 2013)

Truly hope all goes well! Your dad is in my prayers tonight.


----------



## brainsausage (Jan 28, 2013)

Not a prayer kind of guy, but I firmly believe in the power of positive thinking- and there's a helluva lot of positive thinkers on this forum. Stay strong for your Dad, Ryan. You'll both be in my thoughts.

- Josh


----------



## Pensacola Tiger (Jan 28, 2013)

He's in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Miles (Jan 28, 2013)

Will definitely keep a good thought.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jan 28, 2013)

Thinking positive thoughts for you, your dad, and the rest of your family. Best of luck.


----------



## Mingooch (Jan 28, 2013)

Best of luck and in our prayers.


----------



## cclin (Jan 28, 2013)

Hope all goes well, Stay positive! Sending my positive thoughts to your Dad...


----------



## steeley (Jan 28, 2013)

Ryan hope and pray everything will go well for your dad.
you take care of yourself.


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 29, 2013)

Ryan, 
My family is praying for your father tonight and for strength for your family.
Eric


----------



## sachem allison (Jan 29, 2013)

Your father and family have my prayers, good luck. you all helped me


----------



## Benuser (Jan 29, 2013)

My thoughts are with your father.


----------



## unkajonet (Jan 29, 2013)

Prayers for your dad, for you and your family.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 29, 2013)

Thinking of you & your Dad in these tough times


----------



## Mike Davis (Jan 29, 2013)

Prayers sent out for your father, and for you also. Hope everything works out, and to echo the general mind set of the forum...if you need anything, please do not hesitate to ask.


----------



## cookinstuff (Jan 29, 2013)

stay positive Ryan, prayers for your father and family.


----------



## franzb69 (Jan 29, 2013)

my thoughts and prayers are with you and your father


----------



## eaglerock (Jan 29, 2013)

A lot of prayers from me and my family for your dad. Stay positive!


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 29, 2013)

stay strong, Ryan. my thoughts and hopes are with your father, but what he'll need the most is your strength and courage, and love.


----------



## mr drinky (Jan 29, 2013)

My best to you and your family. 

k.


----------



## Seth (Jan 29, 2013)

Hope your Dad gets through in good shape.


----------



## PierreRodrigue (Jan 29, 2013)

Prayers sent


----------



## El Pescador (Jan 29, 2013)

Prayers sent your way Ryan


----------



## echerub (Jan 29, 2013)

Praying for a good outcome for your father.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 29, 2013)

At the hospital again now....still don't know anything...thanks for all your thoughts and prayers.....Ryan


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 30, 2013)

Keep us updated Ryan my thoughts and prayers continue with you and your family especially as my father went in for emergency bowel surgery tonight and had over a foot of his colon removed and we found out he has cancer too. Stay strong buddy.


----------



## apicius9 (Jan 31, 2013)

Best wishes to both of you! 

Stefan


----------



## playford (Jan 31, 2013)

hope it turns out ok for your dad.


----------



## sudsy9977 (Jan 31, 2013)

My dad took a turn for the better yesterday....still not out of the woods but we can see a. Light at the end of the tunnel I think.....let's hopetoday is just as productive....Ryan


----------



## WildBoar (Jan 31, 2013)

That's great news!


----------



## Dave Martell (Jan 31, 2013)

sudsy9977 said:


> My dad took a turn for the better yesterday....still not out of the woods but we can see a. Light at the end of the tunnel I think.....let's hopetoday is just as productive....Ryan




This is good to hear.


----------



## chinacats (Jan 31, 2013)

Dave Martell said:


> This is good to hear.



lus1:

Stay strong!


----------

